# New girl from Québec, Canada



## Yusu (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey people,

My name is Justine, I'm 15, and it's been two years since I started snowboarding. I'm not bad but I'm always improving. I'm from Québec in Canada and we have something like 4 months of winter, so I can do snowboard often in that period. And, yes, I'm a French-Canadian so my english might sometimes be bad. 

The first time I tried snowboard, it was catastrophic XD. I was supposed to follow my little brother down a hill but I fell at every two seconds and I almost killed my self. Even if I had a hard time, I decided to continue, and, Here I Am! 

So that's it,
see you on the forum!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

last french canadian I met was on call of duty and he destroyed my ear with jibberish for about an hour... talking about stupid american this and that, when I reminded him he lived on the continent "North America", he promptly continued to bitch... 

but welcome to the forum, glad you're not 'that' guy.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome Yusu!

I grew up in Quebec and miss the people and the language.

Glad you're here - keep on riding and enjoy!!

Cheers

nigel


----------

